# Laptop mit TV verbinden



## yuro (18. August 2010)

servus,

ich hab mir heut ein ScartKabel VGA gekauft mit dem ich mein Laptop mit meinem Fernseher verbinden kann... ich hab beides verbunden aber irgendwie tut sich da nix...

kann mir da jemand helfen wie ich es zum funktionieren bringe****?

muss ich noch etwas an meinem laptop installieren damit das bild übertragen wird auf den Fernseher****?

gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (18. August 2010)

Hallo!

Schaue mal nach welche Farbe Deine "Fn"-Taste hat (meist Blau), in der gleichen Farbe sollte sich auf irgendeiner anderen Taste (meist auf den Funktionstasten F1 bis F12) ein Monitorsymbol/Laptopsymbol befinden.
Bei gedrückter Fn-Taste drückst Du auch auf die Monitor-/Laptopsymboltaste (ggf. die Symboltaste mehrfach bei festgehaltener Fn-Taste drücken).

Bei mir kann ich so zwischen internem und externem Display umschalten bzw. beide aktivieren.
In den Einstellungsoptionen des Grafikkartentreiber kann ich dann aussuchen ob ich das Display klonen oder den Desktop erweitern will.

Ansonsten sollte ein Blick ins Handbuch weiter helfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

